
Show HN: Compconv – Convert React components between function and class - stockkid
https://github.com/sungwoncho/compconv
======
stockkid
When refactoring or iterating, I often change React component between
functional and classical ones. For instance, sometimes a component extending
React.Component turns out to not require any states or methods. In that case,
I rewrite it as a pure function, and vice-versa.

However the process is time consuming and tedious. Therefore I have automated
it by making this tool. Hope it helps.

